
Microsoft Exec Peggy Johnson Joins Magic Leap as CEO - chadash
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/07/microsoft-exec-peggy-johnson-joins-ar-start-up-magic-leap-as-ceo.html
======
mips_avatar
I bet Magic leap needed someone with mergers and acquisitions experience to
get them out of the bind they are in now.

~~~
enraged_camel
This was exactly my thought. Wikipedia says that at Microsoft, she "drove
business deals and partnerships".

~~~
mips_avatar
Yeah you don't hire an M&A executive unless you want to do... M&A

------
achow
Is it Stephe Elop (MS > Nokia CEO) all over again?

To bring Magic Leap into Microsoft fold?

------
ectoplasmaboiii
damn peggy

